# Deng or Noicini



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Who do you guys think will start for you?

Luol Deng or Andre Nocioni


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Nocioni...Luol is still very young and he will benefit from a smaller role at the beginning


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

luol


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Could a player like Nocioni make the Rookie team?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Chris Jefferies


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> Chris Jefferies


:rofl:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I've been assuming Andres, since he's got more experience, but they seem really high on Lou.

Maybe all the talk about his inexperience is to make him seem that much more impressive when he does start. I mean, if they set expectations low, then he'll get the label that he's surpassing them.


----------



## onetenthlag (Jul 29, 2003)

If Deng can hold his own against SF's defensively (especially on the perimeter), he will probably start IMO.. The Bulls need the offensive firepower.

Nocioni seems like a guy that can be a 6th man, energy player off the bench. Maybe he even plays more minutes than Deng and closes games, but I'd like to see Deng get out there right away.

That said, Pax has mentioned several times that Deng is a young, developmental guy that they plan to bring along slowly. Hopefully he's too good to stay on the bench for long.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I am sure the Bulls intend on starting Nocioni at the 3 right away and to bring Deng along slowly. But my gut says they wont be able to keep LUOL down for long. This kid looks special. And with all the holes this team has, he just fills up spots better. My choice, LUOL


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I agree with rlucas.

Nocioni to start the season, until Deng exceeds all expectations and explodes.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

How is anyone supposed to know? I'm sure that hardly anyone on this board has seen him play.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> Chris Jefferies


He'll get plenty of PT while the guys who should be playing are in the doghouse.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I agree with rlucas.
> 
> Nocioni to start the season, until Deng exceeds all expectations and explodes.


Gore everywhere.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I guess it should be whoever plays better in pre-season I am not familiar enough with Nocioni


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Noicini will start the first handful of games and then Deng will step in. Noicini for sixth man of the year! :yes:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Noicini will probably be our best player this year.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Noicini will probably be our best player this year.


I agree the only player who could challenge that would be team first oriented PG Hinrich, who by the way would say that he wasn't as great and that it was a team effort.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

going off what i have seen ...jefferies.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Noicini will probably be our best player this year.


:no: 

Noicini is WAY overrated on this board. Give it a rest until he actually proves something PLEASE!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> 
> ...Give it a rest until he actually proves something PLEASE!


Interesting comment from a guy who has a Jamal Crawford fan club in his signature....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> 
> 
> :no:
> ...


Being a badass on the court is proving something IMO.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Interesting comment from a guy who has a Jamal Crawford fan club in his signature....


I'm a fan of Jamal Crawford...so what?

I don't see how that relates to Noicini or Deng.


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

lmao, Nocioni's so overrated on this board it's ridiculous.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiSTa iBN</b>!
> lmao, Nocioni's so overrated on this board it's ridiculous.


why?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiSTa iBN</b>!
> lmao, Nocioni's so overrated on this board it's ridiculous.


Agreed, reminds me of when Dupree scored double digits his first 3 games as a Bull, people on this board started writing editorials on how steady 4 year college guys are overlooked and whatnot


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed, reminds me of when Dupree scored double digits his first 3 games as a Bull, people on this board started writing editorials on how steady 4 year college guys are overlooked and whatnot


Thank goodness some people on here see the light. Is it just us 3 that see it this way?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Are you guys just saying Noicini is overrated just because everyoen is excited about him, or do you have an actual reason to think he won't be very good?

Doug Collins was raving about the guy all game long today. And with just cause. He was a force out there. He has a very dominant personality. Which is something quite a bit more than Deng, Dupree or anyone else the Bulls have had in awhile have had.

He was the MVP of his league last year wasn't he?

Why shouldn't we be really excited about this guy?
I'm more excited about him than I am about either of our two rookies. Frankly, after watching him play, even in that brief amount of time, I don't think I've been this excited about a seeing a Bulls player, since we drafted Chandler. As a Bulls fan who was going through the downer of losing my favorite player Crawford to the loathsome Knicks, this guy is already lifting my spirits back off the matt.

I'm not saying he's going to come in and lead the Bulls to the playoffs next year, but he's going to make the Bulls more fun to watch, that's for sure and a lot more likeable.

Our team may still lose to your team, but we'll beat your *** while doing it. You won't like to come into the United Center this year. Noicini will bust your 3 and probably your weak *** 4 in the mouth.

Word to your motha.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Doug Collins used to rave about Jordan. Therefore, Noicini (SIC) must be as good as Jordan.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Perhaps both. I could see Deng playing some SG this season.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> 
> Noicini is WAY overrated on this board. Give it a rest until he actually proves something PLEASE!





> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> 
> I'm a fan of Jamal Crawford...so what?
> 
> I don't see how that relates to Noicini or Deng.


Just that I think your first comment could easily be applied to Mr. Crawford. In his four years, what has he proven? Having not played a minute of NBA ball, Nocioni has already shown heart and hustle and has won an Olympic game. This is something no American baller can say this year so far.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Having not played a minute of NBA ball, Nocioni has already shown heart and hustle and has won an Olympic game. This is something no American baller can say this year so far.



ouch


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Doug Collins used to rave about Jordan. Therefore, Noicini (SIC) must be as good as Jordan.


I was thinking the same thing. 
READY THE MONUMENT!!!
START STITCHING THE BANNERS!!!


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

I'd start NOCIONI off the simple fact that he has alot more experience than DENG. But DENG WILL be the better player of the two. If DENG proves throughout the season that he's deserving of the starting role, NOCIONI can move to the 6th man position where we (and I'm sure PAXON also) prefers him to play.

LUOL DENG__BEN GORDON__ANDRES NOCIONI = The FUTURE of NBA basketball as we KNOW IT!


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, so I guess no American has any heart or hustle. I also guess they haven't proven anything because they lost their first game.

 

By the way, just because I'm a fan of JC doesn't mean I think he's proven. I know he's not, but I have faith in him. Who says you can't be a fan of unproven players? There's plenty of Eddy and Tyson fans out there.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> 
> There's plenty of Tyson fans out there.


TYSON CHANDLER will be a BEAST this season.

Lord knows we need him to LOL.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 
> TYSON CHANDLER will be a BEAST this season.
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Loul


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Are you guys just saying Noicini is overrated just because everyoen is excited about him, or do you have an actual reason to think he won't be very good?
> 
> Doug Collins was raving about the guy all game long today. And with just cause. He was a force out there. He has a very dominant personality. Which is something quite a bit more than Deng, Dupree or anyone else the Bulls have had in awhile have had.
> ...


Nice post, thats how I feel. Its not like being the best player on the Bulls is that great of an accomplishment. 

Anyways, I'm glad Deng will have some competition within the team. That will push him to get better and take that starting spot, but right now, I think Nocioni will start. He'll bring the edge the Bulls need, with him and Hinrich on the floor, there will be a lot of hustle. Deng, Gordon and Chandler follow the same mentality to a lesser extent. I'm glad the Bulls have more of an identity this season. 

Now if Skiles can get them playing at a high intensity level, and put in a good offense different from the offense that hes used in Pheonix and last season, we'll be a pretty good team.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CiMa</b>!
> 
> By the way, just because I'm a fan of JC doesn't mean I think he's proven. I know he's not, but I have faith in him. Who says you can't be a fan of unproven players? There's plenty of Eddy and Tyson fans out there.


Not meaning to start anything here, and you seem like a nice guy, but why does Nocioni have to prove something before other posters can get excited about him, but Crawdaddy doesn't have to? This is why I posted my first response. It's not a big issue. In pointing out his olympic performance, I'd hoped I was pointing out why some posters are feeling pretty good about the guy right about now.

Peace!


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Not meaning to start anything here, and you seem like a nice guy, but why does Nocioni have to prove something before other posters can get excited about him, but Crawdaddy doesn't have to? This is why I posted my first response. It's not a big issue. In pointing out his olympic performance, I'd hoped I was pointing out why some posters are feeling pretty good about the guy right about now.
> ...


Yeah man it's all cool. I just think he is a tad overrated because people are talking about how great he is when he hasn't even played a game. But I haven't seen this guy in action but I dunno...I haven't had high expectations for any new guys since Jay Williams. Since he didn't pan out too well (blame our offense for that) my expectations are pretty low. Hopefully this guy pans out very well though.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Are you guys just saying Noicini is overrated just because everyoen is excited about him, or do you have an actual reason to think he won't be very good?


Overrated does not mean someone isn't very good, just that people are too excited about them. Even players like Duncan or Kobe can be overrated.

The hype in this forum excedes his contributions for next year, IMO.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> The hype in this forum excedes his contributions for next year, IMO.


Unfortunately, you might be saying that about _every_ Bull.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Overrated does not mean someone isn't very good, just that people are too excited about them. Even players like Duncan or Kobe can be overrated.
> ...


The hype on anything in this forum excedes anyone's anything. It's a big forum. So when there's something positive to talk about, it can seem blown out of proportion. And when there's something negative, it's the other end of the spectrum.

People are just excited. Bulls fans need the little things to get them through the years.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

who went back to like last year and voted on this one?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

how many people want their vote back???


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Not me. I voted Deng. And when the playoffs come (and it matters), Deng will be the starter.

Again.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Bump.



Most bumped threads are bumped for extremely pointless reasons. This one isn't really any different.


However, after spending a good 20 seconds or so googling my own name, cos I'm very bored and a bit ill, I stumbled upon this. Why this came up, I don't know. But it did.


It shows rlucas getting a prediction exactly correct. These days, by his own admission, rluke admits to striking out a few times. But credit where it's due, he nailed this bad boy.




rlucas4257 said:


> I am sure the Bulls intend on starting Nocioni at the 3 right away and to bring Deng along slowly. But my gut says they wont be able to keep LUOL down for long. This kid looks special. And with all the holes this team has, he just fills up spots better. My choice, LUOL


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

My god, does anyone know how to spell Nocioni? 


It isn't Noicini...and you people call yourself fans.....


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

The thread starter isn't a Bulls fan.


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

Nocioni will start for the sake of love.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Nocioni will start? Why?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

It will happen because you touch yourself.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

So who's going to start this year then?


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

Deng is injury prone too skinny to play 82 games


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

How can you be injury prone if you've had one injury, ever?


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

Nocioni and Deng is a pretty good comparison. Luol Deng is already among elite SF defenders even after his rookie year. i would much rather play him, and see if we could eventully have the next Pippen on Ron Artest. Nocioni as of today has much better offensive skills, and an average defender. still, i wont give up on Deng's offense and could see him as a potential 20+ PPG player someday and maybe several DPOY if he meets his full potential.


----------

